# lubricating gear box on disc mower



## JLS77 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just rebuilt a gear box on a m&w hc7 disc mower with 9 foot cut and the owners manual says that filling the cutter bar with oil also lubes the gear box but when I tore into the gear box there wasnt any oil in it but the cutter bar was full? Does is somehow oil it when the mower is running? Any info would be helpfull thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is that the reason for the re-build?? Has to be some passageway to the gearbox blocked if there is oil in the bar but not the gearbox and the manual says filling the bar oils both.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JLS77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not sure if thats the reason I bought it that way and I thought it didnt have any oil in it when I cracked it open so when I put it back together and raised the cutter bar up to check the oil it showed it was full? I just got concerned that none poured out of the gearbox, im scared to use it till I can figure out whats going on?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A bar that's actually full is too full so maybe it had drained into the bar? Even if it's just to a full level mark, it might be fine. If you're checking the full level per the instructions, it probably accounts for what could get moved to the gearbox during operation.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Did the gear box have an oil seal for the out put shaft? Was there a fill or drain plug on the gear box?


----------



## JLS77 (Mar 4, 2014)

There isnt a fill plug on the gear box the manual says to raise bar staight up and there is a check plug half way up that unscrews and oil came out of it on the cutter bar there wasnt any seals from cutter bar to the gear box just a hexagon shaft ran through a gear and a bearing in the bottom of gear box if I knew how to post a pic I would cause I have pics thanks for the replies


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds like you ready to go.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You probably are good to go....when first using you can check the gearbox by feel and see if its getting too hot after operating 5-10 minutes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JLS77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the info I will do that, im probly over thinkin it


----------



## Lee Fullbright (Aug 4, 2021)

JLS77 said:


> I just rebuilt a gear box on a m&w hc7 disc mower with 9 foot cut and the owners manual says that filling the cutter bar with oil also lubes the gear box but when I tore into the gear box there wasnt any oil in it but the cutter bar was full? Does is somehow oil it when the mower is running? Any info would be helpfull thanks


----------



## Lee Fullbright (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m in the process of resealing an HC7 gearbox…..the shaft coming from the cutter bar has a snap ring on the very end it appears to be a large ball bearing between it and the opposite side of the gear box….can anyone possibly advise how you can keep this centered during reassembly? Maybe put a glob of grease on the inside of the bearing housing but other that it almost seems like you’d have to do it vertically. Any help is greatly appreciated-


----------

